# Application for Naturalisation Help



## lillu_rega (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there!

I am planing to apply my first British Passport since I believe I am eligible to apply, Though I have got some confusions and so I am here to ask.
I first came to UK in 1 July 2007 after got married my British husband. First year of my marriage life was very happy but the second year we had a terrible relation and we got separated after I victimized by domestic violence. I applied for indefinite leave short before my spouse visa expiry on domestic violence, at first time I was rejected and then I appealed and got my indefinite in July 2009. After some week of indefinite my husband applied for reconciliation and I eventually got settled back with him. We had twin babies after but due to my husband mental behavior it is difficult to live with him any more. so now a days I am in a process of divorcing and I hope it will be done soon as court has already sent letters to him. I am separated with my two kids and living my own on benefits since October 2012. I had passed my life in the UK test in November 2012 and now I am seeking information if I am eligible to apply, my twins already have British passports and so I am willing to apply mine too. Please help me if I am eligible to apply ? If yes then will it be applied under marriage or a residential basis ? Do I meet residential requirement? 

Apart of this I want to ask if Life in the UK test does have any expiry? Do I need to take life in the UK test again since the authorities have changed the life in the UK test recently?

I would be glad if some one can help me here.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You could probably apply after 3 years in UK on being married to British citizen, but since you have been here longer than 5 years, you can apply now for naturalisation in any case. Make sure that exactly five years before your date of application you were in UK (and not away on holiday abroad etc), and that you haven't been out of UK longer than 270 days in last 5 years and no longer than 90 days in the last 12 months. You complete form AN and the fee is £874. Life in the UK test has no expiry. Apply before October as a new rule on English test will come in then, requiring a B1 pass unless you meet the requirement some other way (e.g. holding degree taught in English).
Once you are naturalised and have attended citizenship ceremony, you can apply for your first British passport.


----------



## lillu_rega (Apr 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You could probably apply after 3 years in UK on being married to British citizen, but since you have been here longer than 5 years, you can apply now for naturalisation in any case. Make sure that exactly five years before your date of application you were in UK (and not away on holiday abroad etc), and that you haven't been out of UK longer than 270 days in last 5 years and no longer than 90 days in the last 12 months. You complete form AN and the fee is £874. Life in the UK test has no expiry. Apply before October as a new rule on English test will come in then, requiring a B1 pass unless you meet the requirement some other way (e.g. holding degree taught in English).
> Once you are naturalised and have attended citizenship ceremony, you can apply for your first British passport.


Thank you Joppa for reply! 
I am very glad you replied so promptly. Since I am in a process of getting divorce from my husband so what is my current marital status, legally separated?
you said I could have applied it after 3 years on being married to British Citizen does it mean 2 years before indefinite and 1 year after indefinite ? Actually WHY I am asking it because I had been to a lawyer few days ago and he said you could have applied being spouse of british citizen after 3 years of indefinite and 5 years of indefinite if I am divorced from my British husband.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, being married, on ILR and 3 years in UK would have be enough, but since you have been in UK for almost 6 years and on ILR for nearly 4 years, you can definitely apply on residence alone. Your marital status doesn't matter in that case. Your lawyer is wrong as without being married to a citizen, you can apply for naturalisation after 5 years, including one year on ILR.


----------



## lillu_rega (Apr 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Well, being married, on ILR and 3 years in UK would have be enough, but since you have been in UK for almost 6 years and on ILR for nearly 4 years, you can definitely apply on residence alone. Your marital status doesn't matter in that case. Your lawyer is wrong as without being married to a citizen, you can apply for naturalization after 5 years, including one year on ILR.


Thank you so very very much. at the end I am reading application form AN in section 3 they have been asking me my occupation; I am on benefits so what shall I write in that section ?since there is not any option to click unemployed or on benefits. Does it apply to me ? 
and which 2 references in Section 5 I can provide other than relatives ? One of my Romanian friend and one british sister knows me from the long time and that's all. I changed my GP couple of times so there is hardly any one else I can present them as referees.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mother, homemaker, housewife?
You must nominate two people living in UK who aren't a relative and are a professional or of standing in the community. Your children's teacher? Social worker? Solicitor?


----------



## lillu_rega (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for the reply! Joppa since I'm in a process of divorcing so my marriage certificate is in the court and I don't think I will be able to get that so do you think applying by residential way I will be needed my marriage certificate to show as in the form UKBA asking me my husband detail and some questions about my marriage? I rang my lawyer he said he cannot give me my marriage certificate back but he can write a letter to home office about all the situation.
I'm glad some one guided me very well thank you so much Joppa!


----------

